# DPP Updates



## expatinasia (Apr 28, 2013)

There must be millions around the globe that have DPP installed on their computers. Why do you think it is that Canon has not inserted an auto update facility in it? Same goes for EOS Utility etc.

I only found out by chance that they recently updated DPP to 3.13.0.1

How hard can it be to have a Check for Updates option under Help or in the About section?


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2013)

I agree with you. I did my update yesterday by finding out by chance the new version.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 28, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> How hard can it be to have a Check for Updates option under Help or in the About section?



Imho the answer is simple: planned obsolescence. Canon isn't into "updating" anything until forced at near gunpoint, and even then only for premium models like the 5d2 video or 5d3 f8 firmwares.

They don't mind if users see buying a new camera as a way to update to whole "package", and thus don't actively promote software updates or even link them to older cameras on their website whenever I looked. On the contrary I'm quite surprised they don't tie specific dpp versions to models so that you for example cannot update from dpp v3 to v4 with a 60d model license...


----------



## digital paradise (Apr 28, 2013)

Canon is not in the Software business and there is no profit with DPP. It is more than likely built into the price of the camera. Since they offer it free with the camera there is no incentive to put a lot into it. Kinda reminds me of "Batman Begins" where Morgan Freeman is sitting by himself in some dusty R&D dungeon ;D They probably have one or two people working on DPP with a limited budget. You still need to reboot your computer after an upgrade which is rare these days unless you get a major OS upgrade. Then you get into the "insufficient memory" warnings that require a shut down.

I used to be a DPP die hard user for years. Adobe has leap frogged it so many times on so many levels these days I use it just to view and cull images before importing into LR or opening in PS. Still can't beat full screen, quick check mode.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> Canon is not in the Software business...
> 
> I use it just to view and cull images before importing into LR or opening in PS. Still can't beat full screen, quick check mode.



DPP's horrible UI is certainly evidence of that. 

I find Aperture to be better for image triage.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd certainly hate to be bugged about DPP updates for every new camera they added. I only update when there are significant new features, and then it is posted in most of the forums. If I don't own a SL1, I don't want to update just to add support for it.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 28, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> Canon is not in the Software business and there is no profit with DPP. It is more than likely built into the price of the camera. Since they offer it free with the camera there is no incentive to put a lot into it.



As far as I see it, they're putting a lot of effort in their softwares and not surprisingly still fail given the fierce competition like Lightroom after the recent price discount LR3->LR4. Maybe Canon would be better off to sell or ditch the stuff & allocate the software r&d resources to hardware. The only thing Canon does should be a good sdk so 3rd party devs don't need to reverse engineer everything (I want Magic Lantern for wifi instead of eos remote!).

If they come up with more competitive cheaper cameras I'd be glad to pay $10-$20 für eos remote and eos utility, and if everybody who actually uses the stuff would do that everyone would be happy?


----------

